# Rocco's EDT Program



## Rocco32 (Oct 23, 2006)

After reading the post by Cow and talking with Patrick I decided to give this a go. I think it'll be good for hypertrophy but also to kickstart my metabolism and keep things (exercises) simple for now which is what I need. I'm start the first phase of this and this is my break-up:

Mon- Chest/Back
Tue- Quads/Hams
Thur- Lower Back/Abs/Calves
Friday-Tri's/Bi's

There are many different ways to split things up and that will be how I change every 6-8 weeks. Then there is another phase that Charles Stanley has written that I'll start doing. Here is the link to the program: http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459765 It's basically picking 2 exercises, in this case I choose opposing or unrelated muscles and performing the two exercises back to back with as little rest in between as possible for 20 minutes...then you go on to another 2 exercises and do it again for 20 minutes. You keep the weights the same. The next time you do the workout you want to increase the number or reps you get in 20 minutes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Day 1: Chest/Back*

*First circuit*

Bench-
135 x 6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6

Reverse Grip Pulldown-
80 x 6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6

_So that's 90 reps for each exercise_

*Second Circuit*

Hammer Strength Incline Bench-
90 x 6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6

Low Row-
85 x 6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/5

_That's 90 reps for HS Incline and 89 for Low Row_

Definately a hard workout but I don't think I picked the weights heavy enough. I should have only been doing singles by the end and I got 30 sets in 20 minutes. I'll increase the poundage by 20% and see what happens next week.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 23, 2006)

Interesting.  That would kick the shit out of me.

But I am a fat fuck


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Interesting.  That would kick the shit out of me.
> 
> But I am a fat fuck


I'm fat too  

Interestingly I didn't notice how badly it affected me till after I was finished. While your doing it your really not distracted by anything since you don't have time to be and you just keep giving it your all back and forth. But walking out to my car I thought I was going to die and for about 1 hour after that LOL.


----------



## Spud (Oct 23, 2006)

Holy shit. Thats alot of reps. Did you find it to be more of a cardiovascular workout or endurance?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 23, 2006)

Spud said:


> Holy shit. Thats alot of reps. Did you find it to be more of a cardiovascular workout or endurance?


I think it felt more endurance. Like I said, I think I picked the weights too light. I don't think I was supposed to get that many reps, but needless to say my back and chest did feel enormously huge after, LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG!!! Brother Rocco, that w/o would have KILLED me!!! Best Wishes with the new routine my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

dang....betcha are gonan feel THAT in the morning....
How ya been, Roc?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> *First circuit*
> 
> Bench-
> 135 x 6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6
> ...



Wassa matter? Wimp out?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 23, 2006)

Cool, I hope you do well.  His suggestion was to pick your 10-12RM and do half that number of repetitions per set to start.  Of course, you don't even have to do it that way.

Let use know how you feel tomorrow.  Supposedly you get incredibly sore from this kind of workout, most likely due to the very high volume.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 24, 2006)

Holy Crap! Is this the infamous Eastern Daylight Time workout?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 24, 2006)

That was a joke


----------



## bludevil (Oct 25, 2006)

Very interesting w/o Rocco, looks like it would be an extremely effective for cutting. Glad it's you and not me bud


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2006)

Archangel said:


> OMG!!! Brother Rocco, that w/o would have KILLED me!!! Best Wishes with the new routine my Friend!!!


What, the HIT man?!? I don't think so LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> dang....betcha are gonan feel THAT in the morning....
> How ya been, Roc?


Ummm, I actually felt it for a couple of morning  That's why it's been so long for another workout 

I'm doing well, how bout yourself big guy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Wassa matter? Wimp out?


 I was thinking that as I did the 5th rep and realized I really didn't have anything more to give!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Cool, I hope you do well.  His suggestion was to pick your 10-12RM and do half that number of repetitions per set to start.  Of course, you don't even have to do it that way.
> 
> Let use know how you feel tomorrow.  Supposedly you get incredibly sore from this kind of workout, most likely due to the very high volume.


Thanks Cow. That's what I was trying to do but I think I estimated my 12RM off. I messed up todays w/o a bit too


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Holy Crap! Is this the infamous Eastern Daylight Time workout?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2006)

bludevil said:


> Very interesting w/o Rocco, looks like it would be an extremely effective for cutting. Glad it's you and not me bud



Thanks Blu, it definately takes motivation to get into the gym after you've done this once!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Arms*

*1st Set*

BB Curl-
65 x 6/6/6/6/6/5/6/6/5/5/5/5/4/4/4  = 79 reps

Skull-
65 x 6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/5/5/5 = 87 reps

*2nd Set*

DB Curl Sitting-
30 x 6/6/6/6/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5  = 74 reps

One Arm DB Tri Ext-
15 x 6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6  = 84 reps

Too light on the skulls and definately too light on the DB Ext. The other exercises could go up a bit as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 29, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Rocco, how do you feel with all that volume??? Keep at it my Friend, wishing you nothing but the best!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2006)

was'sup, Roc!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> *1st Set*
> 
> BB Curl-
> 65 x 6/6/6/6/6/5/6/6/5/5/5/5/4/4/4  = 79 reps
> ...




Holy F'n cow Roc  !!  What are you doing now ?   Hey bud


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks like fun.  I sort of like these workouts because they are so simple and to the point.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 30, 2006)

Holy Cow Roc...I get to about 20 reps (cause I'm on high reps right now too) and I'm just about to die!!!

I second Gary's question......


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

I think...he's been wanting to post...but can't get his arms to move...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I think...he's been wanting to post...but can't get his arms to move...



den he cab typw wid hiz nos.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> den he cab typw wid hiz nos.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o BRother Rocco, how do you feel with all that volume??? Keep at it my Friend, wishing you nothing but the best!!!



It's alright. It's not so bad since your not going to failure until close to the end of the 20 minutes. It's tiring though!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Holy F'n cow Roc  !!  What are you doing now ?   Hey bud


Hey buddy, we've missed you!!! I'm starting school full-time in the spring. Right now I'm just doing some writing and I'm in the middle of memorizing the book of Mark to do dramatic recitations at Churches and such. What's going on with you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Looks like fun.  I sort of like these workouts because they are so simple and to the point.


I like that they are simple, but they're not fun LOL. And I feel guilty monopolizing two pieces of equipment for twenty minutes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Holy Cow Roc...I get to about 20 reps (cause I'm on high reps right now too) and I'm just about to die!!!
> 
> I second Gary's question......


Hey sexy  It's definately hard but I think it's working well. How's everything?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I think...he's been wanting to post...but can't get his arms to move...



 Something like that


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> den he cab typw wid hiz nos.



LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Chest/Back*

*1st Set*

Bench-
155 x 6/6/6/6/6/5/5/5/5/4/4/4/4/4/3  = 73

RG Pulldown-
100 x 6/6/6/6/6/6/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/4/5  = 79

*2nd Set*

HS Incline-
110 x 6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/6/5 = 95

Cable Row-
100 x 6/6/6/6/6/6/5/6/6/5/5/5/5/6/5/5  = 89

I upped the weights by about 20% from last time. For the last two exercises I may need to up it again.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 31, 2006)

as long as you are breaking records each time you go to the gym, just keep on doing it!  that is the whole point of the program....more work....either more weight, or more reps, or more sets, etc...just do more.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2006)

P-funk said:


> as long as you are breaking records each time you go to the gym, just keep on doing it!  that is the whole point of the program....more work....either more weight, or more reps, or more sets, etc...just do more.


How important do you think it is to keep the exercise selection the same each time? I'm asking because I ended up waiting about 10 min inbetween the 1st set and the 2nd for people to get off the HS Incline when I could have easily substituted another exercise and gone right into it.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey Rocco, how long does this workout last (in terms of minutes)?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 31, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> How important do you think it is to keep the exercise selection the same each time? I'm asking because I ended up waiting about 10 min inbetween the 1st set and the 2nd for people to get off the HS Incline when I could have easily substituted another exercise and gone right into it.



simple, don't use exercises that people are going to be all over.  HS incline is going to be always busy at a chain gym.  Go with something like DB bench press or BB bench press and then a row, so you can do them right there and just occupy a small section of the gym.

If you have to wait between sets like that, you are fucking up the density.  The idea is more work in the same amount of time....not more work in longer time....that takes away the definition of greater density.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Hey Rocco, how long does this workout last (in terms of minutes)?



Exactly 40 minutes minus a warmup.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2006)

P-funk said:


> simple, don't use exercises that people are going to be all over.  HS incline is going to be always busy at a chain gym.  Go with something like DB bench press or BB bench press and then a row, so you can do them right there and just occupy a small section of the gym.
> 
> If you have to wait between sets like that, you are fucking up the density.  The idea is more work in the same amount of time....not more work in longer time....that takes away the definition of greater density.



Gotcha. FYI, I wasn't waiting 10 minutes once I had actually started...of course I'm not going to do that. I just waited for my equipment to be free before I started. I rest 5 minutes between the 1st 20 min and the 2nd 20 min, that was when I had to wait longer.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Gotcha. FYI, I wasn't waiting 10 minutes once I had actually started...of course I'm not going to do that. I just waited for my equipment to be free before I started. I rest 5 minutes between the 1st 20 min and the 2nd 20 min, that was when I had to wait longer.



I rest up to 10 minutes between sessions, depending.  How are you liking this so far?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> How important do you think it is to keep the exercise selection the same each time?



On a scale of 1-10, its about a 17.  Critical.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> *1st Set*
> 
> Bench-
> 155 x 6/6/6/6/6/5/5/5/5/4/4/4/4/4/3  = 73
> ...



You are doing WAY to many sets.  How the hell can you squeeze all that in.  I do 6-7 sets per exercise, per 20 minutes.  And I am dying.  You aren't lifting heavy enough and hard enough.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> I rest up to 10 minutes between sessions, depending.  How are you liking this so far?


I like it so far, it is definately a challenge for me. But I can see how it gets old quick too!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> You are doing WAY to many sets.  How the hell can you squeeze all that in.  I do 6-7 sets per exercise, per 20 minutes.  And I am dying.  You aren't lifting heavy enough and hard enough.


The article I read suggested using a weight that you can do 12 times and only do it six and to keep going back and forth until the 20 minutes are up. I'll have to look up some of your old journals.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2006)

If I can get more then 50 reps, the weight goes up.

Also, if I can get 12, I'll stop at 11, not 6.


----------

